# Not receiving all XM channels



## vindub78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi
The car is a 2006 Jetta TDI. 
I'm trying to complete the activation of a factory installed XM Satellite radio. I am only able to see the channels: 1, 8, 17, 18, 26, 45, 47, 68, 151, 175, 247. My XM account shows that the account for the car's radio should have all of the XM channels. I have tried the refresh and drove around for like 30 minutes on channel 1 as told to do but nothing is different.
Can anyone tell me what I need to do to get access to the other channels?
thanks,
vinny


----------



## vindub78 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Not receiving all XM channels (vindub78)*

So I figured out a part of the puzzle. The channels I am receiving now are free preview channels from XM. They are visible to "deactivated radios". The update that is supposed to be sent from XM via their satellites isn't being received by me. 
Things I have tried:
1) Car parked facing west with a clear southern view. I requested a refresh via http://refresh.xmradio.com and then turned the key to turn the accessories on and turned the radio on and pushed the Sat button and tuned it to channel 1. It says "Loading" and then I saw after about 15min. a "failure" message and then it drops back into the "preview" mode.
2) Called customer support and had them do another refresh from their end. After they sent the request, they told me to turn the radio off for about 2-3min. and then I followed the steps above with similar results.
next steps:
1) I will disconnect every plug on the xm module in the trunk and leave it out for a few minutes and then plug it back and request another refresh.
2) UGH... go to the VW dealer and try to get them to figure out what is wrong... I don't think this is necessary since I can get the preview channels.
One thing to consider is that it has been cloudy / drizzly for the past few times I have tried to activate the radio. I'm waiting for a clear blue sky to try again.


----------

